# What causes a "dribbler"?



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't know the technical term, but that's what I call it. It's not a fork hit, but just kind of slowly shoots the projectile, almost as if I was throwing it. Today I actually got to see it hit the snow about 1/2 way to my target and skip across the ice. The past few days, I had no idea what was happening or where they were going (not a good thing). Also, it only happens the odd time and only with my tubed TTF slingshot (double tubes, Dankung type) and never with my OTT frame with TBG. For what it's worth, after a while the tubes do start to coil/curl a bit and I stop shooting when I see it, likely from the cold temps.

Is it slipping out of my pouch, because my hands are so freaking cold? Is it the pouch too big or too small? Is it lack of tension on the tubes?

Just wondering.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Snow , tubes ,hands freaking cold . That's the explanation .

Tubes and cold don't go well together . Tubes have a air space that causes crazy things to happen in cold weather . That air space is being compressed and putting pressure on the inner tube walls .They're much more adversely affected by cold temps . Stay with the flats until it warms up .


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Fully agree. I shot TBG in cooler temps the other day and was AMAZED how much better they performed.

Bruce, I'm trying to launch an OTT frame here soon, I think you'd be a great tester if you're interested.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. I wasn't sure if if was a combination of things or pour technique.

I always read that it's better to shoot when warm. I guess it doesn't help that it's cold and I'm drawing back and holding it in place to line it all up. So perhaps the tension built up is probably freezing due to weather and not releasing with much force.

Come on springtime!

@Byudzai I'm humbled to be even remotely considered for any testing of one of your frames.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Question. Does the pouch have an ammo centering hole in it? I was shooting a pouch with a hole and my ammo was too small and even though it seemed impossible for it to go through the hole ... the force of the bands was enough to make it happen, causing this very same effect.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

NaturalFork said:


> Question. Does the pouch have an ammo centering hole in it? I was shooting a pouch with a hole and my ammo was too small and even though it seemed impossible for it to go through the hole ... the force of the bands was enough to make it happen, causing this very same effect.


The pouch I was using was a SuperShot (the ones that come stock on the FlatCat). Very small hole.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm gonna go with hysterisis and Einstein's recently proven ripples in spacetime notion.

You may be shooting in an area of concentrated ripples.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm happy to report, zero dribblers today. While still cold, if was above zero.

After a while, the tubes did start to bunch/coil up from the cold but all the shots were fine.

Once that happened, I pulled out the TBG slingshot and immediately noticed they do in fact react to cold better. Even with it being in my pocket during the shooting of the tubes, the first shot had much more pep to it.


----------

